# Allison MT643 4-Speed Transmission Question



## brcompton (Dec 22, 2006)

I am considering purchasing an older RV with a CAT 3116 engine and a Allison MT643 transmission.  It does not have an engine or exhaust break.  Can this be added to my unit as an add on?


----------



## dbarton291 (Dec 24, 2006)

Re: Allison MT643 4-Speed Transmission Question

Yes it can.  It's not cheap.  You also have to wire in a switch in the lockup signal pressure tap on the transmission so an engine brake or exhaust brake is only active when the lockup clutch is on.


----------

